# Guess what this is.



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

The prototype for a GFCI:laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Maybe an adapter to allow you to get temporary 120V out of a NEMA 10-50 dryer receptacle...?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Big John said:


> Maybe an adapter to allow you to get temporary 120V out of a NEMA 10-50 dryer receptacle...?


That's what I was thinking when I saw it. The whole deal is even kinda shaped like a dryer plug.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

I want it!


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Big John said:


> Maybe an adapter to allow you to get temporary 120V out of a NEMA 10-50 dryer receptacle...?


 That's an adaptor for a 50 amp range receptacle. It seemed like a good idea, at the time. 
It added another 15 or 20 amp circuit in the kitchen, depending on the fuse used.
AFAIC, it was a safe way of doing it.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Even I did recall there were other verison the Canada using and they did come with fuse or breaker.

And ditto over here in France we have that simair adpaotor from 32 amp to 16 amp reducing adpatour from the stove circuit.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

awesome! i want it!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> I want it!


I am seriously thinking of inviting you to my house to empty my basement and garage.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I am seriously thinking of inviting you to my house to empty my basement and garage.


You forgot to tell him to bring lots of cash. :laughing:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

That's pretty cool there Scott. Thanks for sharing!

Where did you find it?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> You forgot to tell him to bring lots of cash. :laughing:



I will give it away to get my space back, might even throw some steaks on the grill.:jester:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I will give it away to get my space back, might even throw some steaks on the grill.:jester:


Yum
I do clean outs. Lol


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I will give it away to get my space back, might even throw some steaks on the grill.:jester:


 You might get your space back, but it doesn't stay back very long.


----------



## Don'tMakeMeUseThis (May 10, 2013)

That's freaking genius and much smaller than the bulltail and 4-ckt panel I use:laughing:

Is there a patent number on it?


----------



## Rock Crusher (May 6, 2013)

BBQ said:


> I will give it away to get my space back, might even throw some steaks on the grill.:jester:


To bad I live in Nebraska, I'd be there in a heartbeat and take it all off your hands. And I love steak:thumbup:


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

but the neutral will feed back on the ground, THAT'S A CODE VIOLATION !


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

I believe that was used when someone converted their electric dryer to gas. They can plug their washer and dryer to that.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Elephante said:


> I believe that was used when someone converted their electric dryer to gas. They can plug their washer and dryer to that.


Wouldn't the washer already have a receptacle provided? I don't think I've ever seen a dryer outlet installed and not have a washer outlet installed for the washer.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Wouldn't the washer already have a receptacle provided? I don't think I've ever seen a dryer outlet installed and not have a washer outlet installed for the washer.


Yea I thought of that too. Maybe it was easier to just mold the outlet that way more space for the fuse..?


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Cool chit bud. :thumbup:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Elephante said:


> I believe that was used when someone converted their electric dryer to gas. They can plug their washer and dryer to that.


 That adaptor was designed for a 50 amp range receptacle, not a 30 amp dryer recept. See the flat neutral.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

retiredsparktech said:


> That adaptor was designed for a 50 amp range receptacle, not a 30 amp dryer recept. See the flat neutral.


Oh yes I see now.


----------

